# Breiviks manifesto



## michaelfivez (Jul 25, 2011)

Hallo maybe you've heard of The killings in Norway by Breivik.
He killed 70 people and he wrote a big 'manifesto' where he explaines why and how he did it.

A big part of this manifesto is him describing how he planned the attacks, how eh trained for it, how he kept it secret,...
I just wanted to share that this is actually interesting literature (It's well written), you should check it out (the other parts are pretty boring tough, and waay to long, 1500 pages ftw).
It's also not That long (pages 1414-1472)

He gives tips on how to make the best bombs and stuff
You can find the manifesto on torrentsites or just google it.



Note: I'm not saying that I agree with his killing/phylosophy or whatever. I'm also not saying it is okay to kill people. I'm just saying it is fun/interesting to read.

EDIT: https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...00M2QzLTk5NDUtNDhiMDhmMzhkZWQ4&hl=en_US&pli=1


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 25, 2011)

Interesting for sure but I think your post could do without the smiley at the "best bombs and stuff"...


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm going to make a thread telling you about this interesting thing to read, but not actually post a link to it.


----------



## michaelfivez (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok I'll post a link, I tought it was forbidden or something:
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...00M2QzLTk5NDUtNDhiMDhmMzhkZWQ4&hl=en_US&pli=1

here pages 1414-1472


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol, you phrase this thread weird. Until you said you dont agree with it, I thought you were an extremist.


----------



## wontolla (Jul 26, 2011)

Interesting? Perhaps. But I guess it could be a bit insesitive to talk about it at this moment.


----------

